# [boot] splash screen qui bug

## alpha_one_x86

Voila j'installer gentoo sur 2 pc, (et je l'ai réinstaller une paire de fois), j'ai sur les deux pc installer le splash screen emergence, en mode silent tout vas bien, mais en mode verbose (en appuyant sur F2 par exemple) l'un de mes deux pc m'affiche une console pur sans théme. Pourtant c'est presque la meme config. La config qui bug:

nvidia 6150 sur m2npv-vm de asus.

/boot/grub/grub.conf:

```
# chmod 644

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Gentoo

title=Gentoo Serveur

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.17-hardened-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1 udev vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.17-hardened-r1
```

----------

## Temet

Matte un "rc-update show", il te manque un runscript sur une des deux machines je crois  :Wink: 

EDIT : le runscript "splash" ptet  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

```
toc ~ # ls /etc/init.d/

apache2   checkroot  consolefont   fancontrol    halt.sh            hostname   iptables    localmount    net.eth0  nfsmount  portmap      rmnologin     shutdown.sh  sshd       vixie-cron

bootmisc  clamd      cpufrequtils  functions.sh  hddtemp            hotplug    keymaps     modules       net.lo    noip      proftpd      rsyncd        slapd        syndaemon  xdm

cbqinit   clock      crypto-loop   gkrellmd      hdparm             htbinit    lm_sensors  mysql         netmount  nscd      reboot.sh    runscript.sh  slurpd       syslog-ng

checkfs   coldplug   depscan.sh    gpm           hibernate-cleanup  ip6tables  local       mysqlmanager  nfs       numlock   restorecond  samba         splash       urandom

toc ~ # rc-update show

             apache2 |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

        cpufrequtils |      default

            gkrellmd |      default

            hostname | boot default

             hotplug |      default

            iptables |      default

             keymaps | boot

          lm_sensors |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

                noip |      default

               samba |      default

              splash |      default

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

Il manque pas de runscript apparament, et j'ai installer mes splash 100% de la meme façon.

EDIT: La commande /etc/init.d/splash restart marche sans probleme, c'est bizard que j'ai le splash en silent mais une console pur en verbose

----------

## Temet

splash se met au boot je crois.

rc-update del splash

rc-update add splash boot

Après, pas sûr du tout que ce soit ça :x

----------

## alpha_one_x86

```
toc ~ # /etc/init.d/splash restart

toc ~ #
```

Ca change rien, mais ce qui est bizard c'est que sur mon autre pc ça marche sans le service de lancer, et avec ce pc la j'ai tester sans, avec au boot, avec en default. Sur mon autre pc il est changer avec l'initrd, donc il n'y a pas a le changai aprés, comme sur les 2 pc, mais sur le 2eme, le mode verbose donnne quand meme une console pur (avec la bonne résolution)

EDIT: différence avec l'autre pc:

 *Quote:*   

> silvestre user # /etc/init.d/splash restart
> 
>  * Setting framebuffer console images ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]
> 
> silvestre user #

 

J'ai bien activer le framebuffer:

 *Quote:*   

> <*> Support for frame buffer devices                                                                                                 │ │
> 
>   │ │                                                               [*]   Enable firmware EDID                                                                                                           │ │
> 
>   │ │                                                               ---   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                                                                                             │ │
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  [*] VGA text console                                                                                                                 │ │
> 
>   │ │                                                               [ ]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM                                                                                         │ │
> ...

 Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Dec 05, 2006 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

T'as sûrement dû zapper un truc sans faire gaffe dans le how to, t'as bien tout vérifié ??

EDIT : mais une fois loggué, en faisant ctrl+alt+f1, t'as une une console avec ou sans thème ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai bien vérifier le how to. ta commande ne marche pas. (du moin ca fait rien apparament). pour tant durant le boot, j'ai bien le truc en silent avec la bar de progression.

----------

## Magic Banana

Lorsque tu fais Ctrl+Alt+F1 tu n'as pas de console ??? Que renvoie la commande suivante ?

```
$ ps -e | grep tty
```

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Quote:*   

> toc ~ # ps -e | grep tty
> 
> 10138 tty1     00:00:00 agetty
> 
> 10139 tty2     00:00:00 agetty
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Boh o_O'

Je sèche o_O'

----------

## ryo-san

 :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> Inscrit le: 29 Oct 2006
> 
> Messages: 274

 

La tendinite te guettes ...   :Razz: 

Deux choses :

```
│ │ 

<*> VGA 16-color graphics support │ │

 [*] VESA VGA graphics support │ │ 

```

et

```
<*> nVidia Framebuffer Support
```

n'ont jamais fais bon menage.Si tu possedes une nvidia , utilises vesa-tng, et surtout decoche le support du framebuffer nvidia.Tiens d'ailleurs au passage est-ce qu'ils y en a parmis vous qui ont deja reussi a le faire fonctionner ce framebuffer nvidia ?

Deuxiemement , je ne vois pas "Support for the framebuffer splash" dans la listes de tes options , les deux pcs utilisent les meme sources ? tu as coupé le message avant ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour :

```
<*> nVidia Framebuffer Support
```

J'été juste pour tester si ça changer quelle que chose.

Et pour :

Support for the framebuffer splash il n'y est pas si je l'ai pas mit.

J'ai tester a la base avec 2 kernel gentoo-2.6.17-r3, puis j'ai mit sur l'un des pc les sourczes hardeness, mais il avait toujours le bug.

EDIT: comment on utilise le "vesa-tng"

----------

## Mickael

Voilà ce que tu dois mettre dans ton noyau :

```

Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

    Block devices  --->

        <*> Loopback device support

        <*> RAM disk support

        (4096) Default RAM disk size

        [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

    Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

        Console display driver support  --->

        [*]   Video mode selection support

        <*> Framebuffer Console support

        Bootsplash configuration  --->

        [*] Bootup splash screen

```

Pour toutes les cartes ATI/NVIDIA ce que tu ne doit pas mettre :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do NOT make them modules and do not enable nvidia or ATI specific options. 

 

Donc tout doit être en dur (ce qui précède) et pas de framebuffer référençant nvidia ou ati, de plus quelque soit le noyau ne met pas ceci :

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

            < >   nVidia Riva support  (do not enable!)

        Logo configuration  --->

            [ ] Bootup logo  (do not enable!)

```

et si après cela, ça ne fonctionne pas, alors enlève ceci du noyau :

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Character devices  --->

        < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

```

Enfin rajoute ceci dans ton Xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> Option          "NvAGP"         "1"

 

mais tout ceci vient du wiki

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Et moi j'ai pas:

Bootsplash configuration  --->

        [*] Bootup splash screen 

sur aucun de mes noyau!

Et tout ça j'ai déja tester, mais rien n'y fait, la j'ai mit toute les options comme tu m'a dit.

PS: ma carte est en PCIe

----------

## Temet

J'ai pas non plus "Bootup splash screen" ... me demande bien à quoi il sert! lol

----------

## alpha_one_x86

En tout cas, avec le meme noyau gentoo, configurer, de la meme manier, j'ai pas la meme chose. Mais moi je vois pas d'ou ca vien, je pense que ca vien pas du noyau, si non, j'aurai pas de splash en silent.

----------

## Temet

Bah déjà, le fait que t'aies pas la console en ctrl+alt+f1, ça me perturbe un max quand même ...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah déjà, le fait que t'aies pas la console en ctrl+alt+f1, ça me perturbe un max quand même ...

 

Je suis deja en console quand je fait ça. Je me suis peu etre mal exprimer. J'ai fait ça apres mettre logger.

EDIT/ Durant le boot, que j'appuis sur F2, ou atl F1 ou Ctrl Alt F1, je passe de la belle bare, en console pure et dur. Et quand j'appuis sur F2 je revois la bare de défilement.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah déjà, le fait que t'aies pas la console en ctrl+alt+f1, ça me perturbe un max quand même ...

 

Même chose... Mais peut-être que noius ne nous sommes pas compris. Je te demandais à quoi ressemble ton terminal, une fois l'init terminé, lorsque tu tapes Ctrl+Alt+Fx où x est un entier de 1 à 6. De ce que nous avons compris, tu n'as pas de terminal ! Cela me semble assez peu probable (puisque d'après ps, les 6 terminaux sont bien lancés)... où alors tu as un problème avec ton clavier !

----------

## Temet

Matte sa réponse juste au dessus de ton post, tu comprendras  :Wink: 

En fait si, il l'a bien la console ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Mes est-ce que ces consoles utilisent le framebuffer (ça se verra à la résolution) ?

----------

## Temet

Euh, je suis pas devant son écran, tu m'en demandes trop!  :Laughing: 

EDIT : bah de toute manière, pour le boot splash, t'as pas obligé d'avoir le framebuffer?????Last edited by Temet on Wed Dec 06, 2006 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Oui la résolution est bonne: 1280x1024

----------

## alpha_one_x86

qui peut m'aider, ou a une idee?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Meme une réinstallation ne change rien!

----------

## Poch

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Meme une réinstallation ne change rien!

 

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> ...et je l'ai deja réinstallé une paire de fois...

 

Par cusiosité, tu l'as déja réinstallé combien de fois ta gentoo? 

Tu devrais peut-être te concentrer pour le moment sur les trucs vitaux qui ne fonctionnent pas, et laisser les détails pour plus tard, quand tu auras la distrib' bien en main... 

Enfin ce n'est que mon avis au vu des (très) nombreux posts en (très) peu de temps...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

C'est vrai que je m'attarde sur des broutille. Alors que j'ai de probleme + important à régler.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Qui peu m'aider???

----------

